# RBS 6 Nations 2009



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Are you Watching ? ​
England







Wales 







Scotland







Ireland







Italy







France







Fixtures

Round 1
Sat 7th Feb 09	15:00	England v Italy	Twickenham

Sat 7th Feb 09	17:00	Ireland v France	Croke Park

Sun 8th Feb 09	15:00	Scotland v Wales	Murrayfield

Round 2
Sat 14th Feb 09	16:00	France v Scotland	Stade de France

Sat 14th Feb 09	17:30	Wales v England	Millennium Stadium

Sun 15th Feb 09	15:30	Italy v Ireland	Stadio Flaminio

Round 3
Fri 27th Feb 09	21:00	France v Wales Stade de France

Sat 28th Feb 09	15:00	Scotland v Italy	Murrayfield

Sat 28th Feb 09	17:30	Ireland v England	Croke Park

Round 4
Sat 14th Mar 09	16:00	Italy v Wales Stadio Flaminio

Sat 14th Mar 09	17:00	Scotland v Ireland	Murrayfield

Sun 15th Mar 09	15:00	England v France	Twickenham

Round 5
Sat 21st Mar 09	14:15	Italy v France	Stadio Flaminio

Sat 21st Mar 09	15:30	England v Scotland	Twickenham

Sat 21st Mar 09	17:30	Wales v Ireland	Millennium Stadium

http://www.rbs6nations.com/en/home.php
Dont miss a Kick 
(All on BBC1 )

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

We support England but will be in Wales On Feb 14th   
Should we go to a pub and watch the match - or take a portable tv in the caravan


----------



## Ariana_Louise (Jan 21, 2009)

I will be watching! Im Supporting Wales  As Iam Welsh, Though im a little bit gutted the Wales Vs England game is on Valentines Day!


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm a mad Irish Rugby supporter.  Can't wait for the 6 nations, although I'm off the drink now (and hopefully will be for at least 9 months after ET!!!)

From Cork in Ireland originally, but living in Ipswich for 10 years.

Deirdre
x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm with you on this SFT!!!

CYMRU AM BYTH​















​
Dizzi, you can't beat watching the rugby in a pub in Cardiff (apart from being in the ground ) I'm going to be in Wales for that match xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I forgot to add that SFT    We are going to do the Grand Slam again!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

See thats the thing - we will be in North wales, and I would love to wear my England top - 
even if we lose  which we will   
but will they let us in  

I would wear a welsh rubgy top not sure Dh would mind


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Aww hun    Just think, next year there will be 3 of you shouting while the rugby is on next year - although your bub won't know what they are shouting at


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Well girls i will be supporting wales  i can not wait lol
Never mind girls just hope that ur hubbies will be buying u something nice to cheer up ur valentines day, when u lose against wales


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Emma - Lisa & Tina 
Dh says your all deluded! &  we will have the last laugh 

Best get me portable tv set up that weekend me thinks . . . .


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Dizzi - Go wear your England top with pride.... Dion always wears his Welsh one over here!

Iestyn usually has a top that I've made by splitting two tops in two, so stitch half an England one together with the opposite half of a Welsh one, not sure I'll be doing that this year as he's not got an old England one, so I'll have to buy a new England one.... Only thing is he's been so brainwashed since being born that I think he believes he's actually Welsh and he loves the Welsh Dragon and any clothes with it on, so he'll choose the Welsh one over the English one on that day I'm sure.

Can't wait for the matches to start, though any half decent pubs around here where we've watched them before have either shut down or have gone down hill having been taken over by some not so lovely landlords.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ta Sue - I might get us one of the six nations tops each - that way they wont know what team we support 
Although thankfully Rugby is still a sport that we can wear an England top in a Welsh pub in . . . . 


~Dizzi~


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi all

im not really a rugby fan but since i married my hubby 3 years ago he has sort of converted me. He is welsh so loves the rugby i think all welsh prefer rugby than any other sport.

I will prob end up watching the matches with him but as im english i do have a sof spot for england so will be wishing they do well. Bring on the england v wales match hee hee

Louise xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The first match's are on Saturday -  snow does not stop Play


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

starfishtigger said:


> might do for u wussy english ppl
> only kidding xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Dh asked me if I wanted him to get some tickets, he could get some through work and I said nah not into rugby that much. Mentioned it to my mate and they nearly slapped me  they couldnt believe I turned it down! 
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I could slap you too Suzie !!!

 Crazy woman !

SFT - yep the best team will win hun  wearing red roses . . . .
so long as they play "proper rugby" 
and give us a good match I dont mind who wins really


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Are you all ready for the rugby to start this weekend 

My brother is going to scotland for the match  i wish i could go with them


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

By the way that picture above will be me on the 14th of febuary celebrating wales win     
This thread have gone very quiet !!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the rugby balls dizzi they look good hun


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

We are going to win today *PMA* We are going to win today* PMA* We are going to win today PMA We are going to win today *PMA* We are going to win today* PMA* We are going to win today PMA We are going to win today *PMA* We are going to win today* PMA* We are going to win today PMA We are going to win today *PMA* We are going to win today* PMA* We are going to win today PMA We are going to win today *PMA* We are going to win today* PMA* We are going to win today PMA We are going to win today *PMA* We are going to win today* PMA* We are going to win today PMA We are going to win today *PMA* We are going to win today* PMA* We are going to win today PMA We are going to win today *PMA* We are going to win today* PMA* We are going to win today PMA We are going to win today *PMA* We are going to win today* PMA* We are going to win today PMA We are going to win today *PMA* We are going to win today* PMA* We are going to win today PMA We are going to win today *PMA* We are going to win today* PMA* We are going to win today PMA We are going to win today *PMA* We are going to win today* PMA* We are going to win today PMA


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

starfishtigger said:


> You may have one but there is room for improvement  xxx


Just warming up.....saving ourselves to thrash the taffs!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Old Country Me Fathers He is being old country me fathers dearly I , Country bards I go singers , famous he honor You go brave warriors , patriots while boat , Over freedom they lost them blood. Refrain Country , country , favorable I am being I ' ores country , While sea crookedly wall I ' group pure m apply , He may he be I ' group heniaith last. Old she persuading mountainous , paradise the bard , Each valley , each cliff , I ' ores sight who is he plows Through feel patriotic , so charming is that's for sure You go brooks , rivers , I. Refrain If he forced the hollies me country we are being you go one turned , He is being old language the so live with ever , We one hindered he drives poetic gift with hideous rain treason , I do harp melodious me country. Refrain


        
WE WON !!!  WE WON !!! WE WON WE WON !!!  WE WON !!! WE WON WE WON !!!  WE WON !!! WE WON WE WON !!!  WE WON !!! WE WON WE WON !!!  WE WON !!! WE WON

 Ireland too


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations on your win England and ireland  
England def room for imrovement though but not next week  

Come on wales


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Yay wales won !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

I have to say that as a Cork woman, I was so proud of Ireland's performance yesterday.

I was roaring and shouting, (usually go to the pub, but on the dry to to down regulating today!!), but was just so thrilled to beat France.

It fills me with hope that this year will be the year they will lift the cup!!!

Dee


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

to Wales - Great Game
Nasty injuries today mind  

Anyone heard how Scotland's, Geoff Cross is


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations Ireland for yesterdays performance and congratulations to england  

There was some nasty injuries today i have been wondering how he is as well dizzi silly thing for him to do wasnt it just   that he is ok


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Woo hoo!!! Wales won!!! Well done to England and Ireland for their wins too. Just want to say sorry that Englands winning streak is going to end next wekk    

SFT, how are you hun? It's good to see not lontg until John is back home - hope that it flies for you


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey its not a pick on England thread - We are going to do Just fine . . . . .  besides We might win   
Prehaps if Lee brynes and a few other's dont play cause they got D&V  . . . . . 

I will look for News on Geoff after Dancing on ice


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Hey its not a pick on England thread - We are going to do Just fine . . . . . besides We might win
> Prehaps if Lee brynes and a few other's dont play cause they got D&V . . . . .


 mm i think thats unlikely dizzi   

I have been looking on the net for news on him, but as they say no no news is good news i suppose  
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> New cap Geoff Cross and winger Simon Webster are set to miss the trip after suffering head and face knocks.


Cant see anything else 

Unlikely yes, but If I  hard enough - Maybe . . . .


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

CYMRU AM BYTH​















​
WE WON!!!!!

Sorry to all the England fans, they played better than they did last week. Good luck to you all for the rest of your games xxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey hun, how are you? I got them from www.glitter-graphics.com and www.smileycentral.com   They have some good graphics on them. It was a good result for us, but boy did I spend a lot of time shouting at the TV towards the end of the match. 

xxx


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Well ladies what a weekend its been !!
Well done to WALES 
FRANCE
IRELAND



COMMISERATIONS to ENGLAND 
SCOTLAND 
ITALY 

wales and england game yesterday was ok england certinatly picked up their game since last week and i was getting very worried towards the end but  WALES WON YIPPPEEEEEEEE


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wales


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Come ON Wales!!!!       

Good luck to England tomorrow, we really need them to beat Ireland (  for a miracle)


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

We dont need a miracle Tommorrow - Just a wee bit of the Irish Luck 

In case youve not realised Wales are playing tonight on BBC @8pm


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm watching it now Dizzi, Wales have just got 3 points!! Woo Hoo!!! Keep it up boyos!! 

Sending you loads of the Irish Luck!! (My Grandfather was from Southern Ireland)


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At least we are still second in the table, come on England, we really do need you to win tomorrow


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What a shame  sorry, we really wanted you to win back to back 

The guys seemed really tired, I wonder how much of an effect playing late on a friday night has had  despite the "lie in"


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I disagree hun - *off topic* Jube should be named whatever you guys wish,
bullying will happen for any reason - its how you as parents teach your child to act/react that makes a difference -
if Jube is of welsh decent and you pick a welsh name then that child will one day be a proudwelshperson! if you pick an english/ french or silly name he/she may not be happy and still bullied for talking funny or having a funny name!  !


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I agree with Dizzi (apart from the talking funny  ), you have to pick a Welsh name hun - Dylan is Welsh and we live in England & he isn't picked on for his name. It might meant that he/she will have a name that isn't so common (which is a good thing) and he/she will be proud they are Welsh. Dylan loves the fact that there aren't other Dylans in his class (we have only ever had 2 in his School - and he has been to a few Schools).

XXXXXXX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

the talking funny - was just joking honest!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Dizzi    It's so we can confuse you English


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just wait till you hear me on the ole dog n bone someday


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Do yo have a funny accent? I was on holiday and the boys that I met kept talking to me about tractors, I was totally confused   They said that I sound like I come from Somerset, never been there in my life and I am Welsh


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

We are really off topic now !!!

May have to start a new thread


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Wonder how many would post


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

COME ON SCOTLAND !!


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

woooooohhhhhhhhhooooooooo


16-6 to gid auld SCOTLAND


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

well done SCOTLAND 26-6 ft


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Such good results so far this weekend, lets hope England can keep it up and beat Ireland tonight. I don't mind by how much, just so long as they win.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

GO ENGLAND !!! ​
 Scotland


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Stupid stupid - Players!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

not the best game i have seen


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Terrible, WHY, Why do they play great in the last 5 minutes ?
I am depressed I am off to Sim Land


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

starfishtigger said:


> All I wanted was for England to win  cant rely on the english for anything
> only kidding  xxxxxxxx


Couldn't agree with you more hun  Sorry Dizzi  Hope that you are ok, enjoys the Sims


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ta - I bet Johnson is   Danny care 

Forgot to say 
Well Done Ireland - you came out second half with the ambition and discipline needed to Win


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

well done IRELAND


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Brian O'Driscoll rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My nerves were in shreds yesterday watching the rugby.

No one really knew that O'Drisoll's drop goal would be the difference between winning and losing.

1 point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well played England, I have to admit that Ireland were way off their game yesterday, but we got the result we needed in the end.

Deirdre
xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Deirdre - Just for you


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

I love Brian O'Driscoll!!!!  My maiden name...................

Dee4


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I can see it in your username now  that was some bump to the head he took yesterday


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I am a bit late posting on this thread im so sorry  

Ahh well what can i say, France did deserve to win against wales   

Congratulations SCOTLAND   comisserations italy  

congratulations ireland   commiserations england  

I cant comment on the last two games as i didnt get to watch them


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WALES, IRELAND & SCOTLAND


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Come on WALES!!! I really want Scotland to win. This won't happen   so I really want their game to be a close one (sorry to all the Ireland supporters)

Is anyone else watching today?

xxx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

COME ON SCOTLAND YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll be glued to the rugby today.

COME ON IRELAND.

Dee
(Cork woman!!)


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow!! What has been happening to the teams this weekend?   

I really thought Wales would walk over Italy, how lucky were we to have scraped through with the win?   Great try by Shanklin though  

Scotland played their  off! I really hoped they would win, but Ireland played well too.

What are England like today? 29 - 0 at half time   Hope they keep it up 

xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Congratulations England 
What a Match, Exciting and Confident and great to watch  ​
 to Wales & Ireland too for yesterdays well fought matches ​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Are you Watching ? ​
England







Wales 







Scotland







Ireland







Italy







France







 FRANCE  ITALY

 SCOTLAND, WALES & IRELAND

 ENGLAND -


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Come on Ireland, get the grandslam for us!!!

On my 2WW and nearly afraid to watch the rugby incase I get too excited.

Dee
(Cork Woman)


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Come on WALES!!​
Sorry odriscde01, really want Wales to win!! It is going to be a really good game. Good luck (although not too much) to Ireland though, it will be the first time they have won the Grand Slam since 1948.

xxx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

The funny thing is that the last time Wales beat Ireland for a grandslam final was by 13 points!!!!!

How spooky.

Good luck and may the best team win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

Dee


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Dee,

Wow, that is spooky  

They both need to sort out their discipline   Typical blokes, very hot headed. I suppose it's because it's such an important game (although that is no excuse)

Good luck.

Tina


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Well done Ireland, it was a hard fought game. To be honest, Ireland are the only other team that I wanted to win, if Wales couldn't (my grandfather was from Southern Ireland  )

xxxxx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, what a finish.  Just been crying my eyes out!!!

Wales, well played but I have to say that I'm just so proud of the boys in green and Ronan O'Gara rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Deirdre Fenn (nee O'Driscoll)
Cork Woman


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Winner








[size=28pt]Ireland








Congatulations[/size]

​[fly]
 [/fly]


----------

